# Umstieg von Konsole auf PC - worauf sollte man achten und welche Kaufempfehlung gibt es?



## Nermelyn (4. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe die Schnauze von den Konsolen (Preise, Anfälligkeit, Preise für Spiele, etc.) und möchte auf PC umsteigen. Da ich mir sowieso einen für meine Videobearbeitung kaufen wollte (Schneider von Full HD Videos), wäre da sinnvoller als in eine neue PS4 zu investieren.

Wie ist Eure Meinung - komplett auf dem Holzweg? Ich denke, dass ich an einen PC auch ein Gaming-Controller anschließen kann und darüber hinaus auch noch Tastatur/Maus für Ego-Shooter.

Ich würde bis zu 800-1000 EUR ausgeben, ist das realistisch?

Danke für Eure Tipps!


----------



## svd (4. Dezember 2013)

Ja, du kannst dir mal das Special durchlesen, als Anhaltspunkt. Bei Detailfragen wird dir im Forum gerne geholfen.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Dezember 2013)

svd schrieb:


> Ja, du kannst dir mal das Special durchlesen, als Anhaltspunkt. Bei Detailfragen wird dir im Forum gerne geholfen.



Hier ein neueres und zur Frage noch passenderes Special  Fünf Gamer-PCs von 500 bis 1.100 Euro: Wer braucht da noch PS4 oder Xbox One?


Und siehe hier: http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9327787-neuer-pc-fuer-3d-anwendungen-und-games.html da hab ich vor ein paar Minuten nen PC für ca 950€ (ohne Windows) zusammengestellt, und wenn man die SSD nicht braucht, bist Du unter 900€

"Reichen" für alle modernen Games und auch für Videoediting würde aber auch schon einer für ca 700€, wie im Special Je mehr Du ausgibst, desto komfortabler wird es halt bei Deinen Video-Sachen und desto schneller laufen games, und man wird auch "länger" auf hohen Details spielen können - bei 700€ hast Du halt vlt in 1-2 Jahren Spiele, die zu lahm laufen auf einer "schönen" Detailstufe, dann müsste da halt früher ne neue Grafikkarte rein als bei einem PC für 900€.


 Das alles ist was teurer als ne PS4, dafür sparst Du bei den Games und kannst viel mehr mit dem Gerät machen, die Games werden auch trotz der neuen Hardware bei den Konsolen vermutlich in der PC-Version dank einstellbarer Detailstufen nochmal besser aussehen, und man kann nen PC stetig erweitern, so dass in 2-3 Jahren die Games ganz sicher besser als auf den Konsolen aussehen.


----------



## Nermelyn (5. Dezember 2013)

Vielen Dank Euch! Es scheint so, dass es gerade im Grafikbereich viele Unterschiede gibt.

Ich hätte mir jetzt einen ausgesucht für ca. 900 Ocken - was meint ihr?

Gamer PC Intel Core i7 4770 4x3,4Ghz-16GB-Nvidia 4GB GTX760 Jetstream OC-3x USB3 | eBay


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

Brauchst du denn unbedingt ein Komplettsystem oder traust du dir zu, ihn selbst zusammenzubauen? Wer nicht gerade zwei linke Hände hat, sollte das gut hinbekommen und man kann noch mal Geld sparen.

Edit: Der Preis an sich ist schon nicht schlecht. Das Mobo und das Gehäuse sind halt eher Low-End und beim Speicher weiß man auch nicht, was man bekommt....

Außerdm wirst du mit dem originalen CPU Lüfter nicht lange Spaß haben. Der ist laut und ineffektiv...


----------



## Nermelyn (5. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Lord, 

handwerklich wäre das kein Problem, ich denke dass der Kauf der Einzelteile mir größere Probleme bereitet. Wenn die Preisersparnis nicht enorm ist, tendiere ich (auch wegen der spärlichen Freizeit) zu einem Komplettsystem. Welches es jedoch hin und wieder aufzurüsten gilt, logo


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

Nermelyn schrieb:


> Hallo Lord,
> 
> handwerklich wäre das kein Problem, ich denke dass der Kauf der Einzelteile mir größere Probleme bereitet. Wenn die Preisersparnis nicht enorm ist, tendiere ich (auch wegen der spärlichen Freizeit) zu einem Komplettsystem. Welches es jedoch hin und wieder aufzurüsten gilt, logo


 Joa, ok. Also wie gesagt, das System scheint nicht schlecht zu sein, wobei die Grafikkarte natürlich nicht mehr die allerbeste ist. Anderer CPU Kühler ist Pflicht imo.  

Ich hab dir nur mal zum Vergleich ein System aus lauter "sehr guten" Komponenten inkl. noch besserer Grafikkarte zusammengestellt. Kostet daher auch noch mal 90€ mehr, dafür sind alles hochwertige Komponenten. 

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...220aa3a675a0e7c14ead5de6e546cb34cccece7bb6c85


----------



## Herbboy (5. Dezember 2013)

Nermelyn schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch! Es scheint so, dass es gerade im Grafikbereich viele Unterschiede gibt.
> 
> Ich hätte mir jetzt einen ausgesucht für ca. 900 Ocken - was meint ihr?
> 
> Gamer PC Intel Core i7 4770 4x3,4Ghz-16GB-Nvidia 4GB GTX760 Jetstream OC-3x USB3 | eBay



Der ist grad mal so stark wie der PC für 700 Euro aus dem verlinkten PCGames-Special, wegen der CPU vielleicht ein BISSCHEN schneller, aber kaum der Rede wert. 

bzw. wenn Du meinen PC-Vorschlag aus meinem eigenen Link nimmst http://forum.pcgames.de/kaufberatung/9327787-neuer-pc-fuer-3d-anwendungen-und-games.html  und die SSD weglässt, eine AMD R9 270X einbaust, kommst Du auf ca. 800€ und hast einen genau so guten PC wie bei ebay, nur dass Du auch ganz sicher weißt, dass alles zusammenpasst und an keiner Stelle ein "Billigteil" verbaut ist. und für 100€ mehr hättest Du dann sogar eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 drin, die nochmal ca 30% mehr Power in Games bringt.


Und ein Shop wie hardwareversand.de baut ja - das hab ich in dem verlinkten anderen Thread auch schon gepostet - den PC nach Deinem Wunsch zusammen, hardwareversand.de aktuell sogar für nur 5€


----------



## LordCrash (5. Dezember 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der ist grad mal so stark wie der PC für 700 Euro aus dem verlinkten PCGames-Special, wegen der CPU vielleicht ein BISSCHEN schneller, aber kaum der Rede wert.
> 
> bzw. wenn Du meinen PC-Vorschlag aus meinem eigenen Link nimmst mit dem 950€-PC und die SSD weglässt, eine AMD R9 270X einbaust, kommst Du auf 800€ und hast einen genau so guten PC wie bei ebay, nur dass Du auch ganz sicher weißt, dass alles zusammenpasst und an keiner Stelle ein "Billigteil" verbaut ist. und für 100€ mehr hättest Du dann sogar eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 drin, die nochmal ca 30% mehr Power in Games bringt.
> 
> Und hardwareversand.de baut ja wie gesagt den PC nach Deinem Wunsch zusammen, wo ist da der Unterschied zu einem "KomplettPC" ?


 Klar, mit einer guten R9 280X und einer Xeon E1-1123v3 CPU liegen wir etwa etwa bei 900-950€.

Eine GTX 770 würde auch gehen, die ist zwar leicht teurer, aber bietet das bessere Spielepaket (das man auch verkaufen kann...)


----------

